# 2003 Audi A6 2.7T - How do I disable the speed limiter



## keithschmolze (Dec 23, 2010)

Does anyone know how to disable the 130mph speed limiter? It's a 6 speed. Thanks


----------



## zachass o2 (May 6, 2009)

get a chip :beer:


----------



## keithschmolze (Dec 23, 2010)

*VAST*

I have been through 2 custom tuners EPL and VAST with no luck on the speed limiter. It still cuts out at 135 or so. APR claims that they have a tune for their kit that removes it but they don't do custom tunes. I have the Teal turbos so their tune wont do me any good. Even though I originally bought the APR stage 1 tune the won't help. Has anyone successfullly removed the speed limiter for this model?


----------



## julex (Jan 24, 2009)

*to remove it you would have to edit and reflash the file to your ecu*

head to nefmoto.com but the warned that you will spend lots of time over there


----------

